

How Rising Gas Prices Are Eroding the American Dream - sasvari
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2011/03/how-rising-gas-prices-are-eroding-the-american-dream/72285/

======
iqster
The title sucks but the article describes some very real problems. In the
places I've lived in the US, public transit is a bad joke. I'm originally from
T.O. and didn't appreciate the TTC while I was there. It has problems
(especially if you have to take the bus rather than the train) but it is far
cleaner and better run than the transit systems of the Bay Area and NY. In
most parts of the US, it seems public transit is for the poor souls who can't
afford a car. NYC is one exception to this though ... upper-middle-class and
poor have to deal with the same funk of the subway.

